

Users in powers of 10 - dhbradshaw
http://blog.villageshelf.com/users-in-powers-of-10

======
rudiger
Thinking about users in powers of ten is useful when designing a scalable
Internet architecture.

Each order-of-magnitude change in the number of users generally requires a
redesign of some part of your product's architecture. Don't worry about
supporting 10 times as many users as you have now. A design that works for 100
users isn't necessarily the best for when you're supporting 1,000, _and vice-
versa_ (a design that works for 10,000 users may be overkill for 1,000 users).

